# December 2012 Member of the Month



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Member of the Month








*DEC 2012* 

It's time to reveal the Member of the Month for December 2012.











*Jezlad*

Jezlad. What is there to say about our fearless leader. Jezlad has been the leader of Heresy Online since there was a Heresy Online. That's right, out of his insane mind was birthed this website. He is the original Heretic, and has been here working his ass off on anything and everything on this website for years. You may know him as the lurking red name of doom, or simply by his oftentimes hilarious rants that manage to span Megan Fox and Nurgle in the same sentence. If you've read his posts, odds are that you've laughed while at the same time feeling just a little bit dirty inside. He has gotten it down to an art form.

Jezlad is the staff pick for Member of the Month, primarily due to the ungodly hours that he has put in over the years creating, promoting, maintaining the site, or fighting off Russian hackers. Congratulations, mate, on a well deserved award that you have earned a hundred times over. From all of us on Heresy, you make it so that we all waste just a little less time on Facebook, and we thank you wholeheartedly. So join in, congratulate our Overlord, and check out his answers below to a slightly revised Member of the Month quiz.​


Jezlad said:


> Real name: Lee Jerrum
> 
> Heresy Online user name: Jezlad
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A well deserved award.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

About damn time, more then well deserved.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

fuck ya! glad to see Jez win.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done Jez


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

yay ! Just the mass of work involved in clean up after the Russians was enough but there is so much more besides.

Well done son.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Go Jez! :clapping:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome sauce!

Thanks for all the hard work - past and present - on Heresy! Well earned and highly deserved award, Jez!
:drinks:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well this has been a hell of a time overdue yea? 

The sheer tenacity to build such a site from the ground up and weather the storm of opposition deserves this and more. :clapping:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Gratz boss

FYI I'd never heard of the other two forums..... thought I'd have a look and the second one won't even load 

Is it possible for you to email all the members telling them all the sites back up again? (have I already mentioned that?)

Also on the last question you're lying, they're all fit and minted so marry them all


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations, very well deserved.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Jez!


----------

